# Horse show with a difference



## ilovemyPhillip

*ignore me for the moment*


----------



## Spyder

Hold the picture posting as the contest will not start before May 15 when all classes are in place and judges selected.

No problem Ilovemyphillip. I am sure everything will be ready to go very soon.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

What an awesome idea Sypder... I'll have to go see if I've got something suitable for at least ONE class lol.
x


----------



## Spyder

ohmyitschelle said:


> What an awesome idea Sypder... I'll have to go see if I've got something suitable for at least ONE class lol.
> x


 

Remember that I need judges as well and would like at least 2 judges per class. The judge has to score the entries in the class from 0-100 with a brief comment of why the score or a funny(or serious comment) on the picture. Please PM me with what you would like to judge ( no limit other than your time) and you can still enter the contest...just not the classes you choose to judge. 

*I am hoping the mods get involved in this contest as I am trying to make it interactive* for all possible members without being cumberson. So any "speciality" class missed that would be nice can be added.

I saw some horsey stick art in chat today so is anyone interested in adding that ??????????


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Oh how I wish I had a good enough eye to judge something spyder... I hope the mods get in on it too... I'll give you a pm if I feel I can help in anyway 
x


----------



## morganshow11

Diamond! He is skinnier now though lol.
An NO it is not a worm belly (the vet said he was just a tubby lol)


----------



## Spyder

Nice picture morganshow but the contest will not start until we get most of the judges on board. Looking at May 15th (this gives the members an opportunity to snap any picture for classes they wish to enter).

So HF members look over the classes and PM me or post on this thread which classes you would like to judge. You can pick more than one and more than one judge is hoped for for each class.

MODS...I really would like your input here also as it would be nice to have an annual show where everyone can help out with something !


----------



## Spyder

I have one judge now confirmed for...............

*Equitation on the flat*

*Best Gallop*

*Artistic Shot*

*Old School Division*

*Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment*


----------



## Spyder

Now have 1 judge for the following

*Cutest Picture*-
*Best Funny Ears*- 
*Baddest Horse*

And 2 judges for

*Artistic Shot*-

I cannot accept more than 3 judges for any single class.


----------



## Spyder

Yeah it is starting to get together now.

I have a judge for the following...............

*Pony O/F 2'6''+ *
*Horse O/F 3'3''- 3'6'' +*
*Equitation 3'6''*
*Worst Eq O/F*
*Worst Form O/F*
*Biggest Crusty*
*Best Fall/Refusal*


----------



## morganshow11

Can those still count though for may 15?


----------



## kershkova

can i judge more than one class if so i`ll do these classse


*Pony O/F 2'6''+ *
*Horse O/F 3'3''- 3'6'' +*


----------



## Spyder

morganshow11 said:


> Can those still count though for may 15?


 
If you are referring to your picture...certainly. 

I will actually put up a seperate thread just for the picture entries. That way they will not get lost in any questions or requests on this thread When I open that thread just repost the picture with the appropiate class you are entering.


----------



## Spyder

kershkova said:


> can i judge more than one class if so i`ll do these classse
> 
> 
> *Pony O/F 2'6''+ *
> *Horse O/F 3'3''- 3'6'' +*


No problem...you are in for those classes.


----------



## CloudsMystique

I'll judge best cross country, both worst eq classes, and worst form. Sorry, I'd do more but I want to enter in most of them, haha.


----------



## horseoffire

Spyder said:


> No problem...you are in for those classes.


 if you want i can judge those classes then i think you would have 3 for each of them


----------



## Spyder

Here is the most up to date list.

Classes that have 3 judges do not require another judge but I will accept 1 more judge for them if you really want to do them. All scores are out of 100 and will simply be totalled and divided by the number of judges.

If I missed anyone please advise.

*Hunters:* 

Pony model--Judges required
Pony U/S--Judges required
Pony O/F--Judges required
2'0 -2'3"--Judges required
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Judges required
Horse U/S--Judges required
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 

Up to 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''--Judges required
3'6 +--Judges required
*Equitation:* 

Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'3''--Judges required
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback--Judges required

*Other disciplines*
Dressage- 
Division A....--Judges required
Division B...--Judges required
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique 
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 

Best Headshot- --Judges required
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Tongue Shot- --Judges required
Best Candid- --Judges required
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion 
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider----Dartanion 
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse- --Judges required


----------



## eventnwithwinston

I would love to be the second Cross Country judge. 
And a Hunters 2-2'3" judge if thats possible.
Anything else I need to know about judging?

Thanks, E


----------



## Spyder

eventnwithwinston said:


> I would love to be the second Cross Country judge.
> And a Hunters 2-2'3" judge if thats possible.
> Anything else I need to know about judging?
> 
> Thanks, E


I will add you...is that pony hunter or horse 2'3" - 2'6" ????????

Basically the judge needs to look at the first post with what is required from the class (many will be obvious) rate the picture on that basis from 0 to 100 with a brief comment that can be why they liked the picture or possibily just pick one obvious fault that should be worked on.

I do not expect the judges to give a book long critique but a little something (like what you would like to receive if that were your picture) that is positive and helpful.


----------



## eventnwithwinston

It was Pony hunter.
Thanks... Ill keep reffering to the front page.

Okay then. Thanks Spyder!


----------



## Spyder

Thank you all

It is starting to look good.

*Hunters:* 

Pony model--Judges required
Pony U/S--Judges required
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Judges required
Horse U/S--Judges required
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 

Up to 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''--Judges required
3'6 +--Judges required
*Equitation:* 

Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'3''--Judges required
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback--Judges required

*Other disciplines*
Dressage- 
Division A....--Judges required
Division B...--Judges required
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 

Best Headshot- --LauraB
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB
Best Candid- --LauraB
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion 
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider----Dartanion 
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse- --Judges required


----------



## happygoose123

ill judge best funny ears and most "*&#%^@* off horse


----------



## Spyder

happygoose123 said:


> ill judge best funny ears and most "*&#%^@* off horse


Done.

*Hunters:* 

Pony model--Judges required
Pony U/S--Judges required
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Judges required
Horse U/S--Judges required
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 

Up to 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''--Judges required
3'6 +--Judges required
*Equitation:* 

Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'3''--Judges required
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback--Judges required

*Other disciplines*
Dressage- 
Division A....--Judges required
Division B...--Judges required
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 

Best Headshot- --LauraB
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB
Best Candid- --LauraB
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion 
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider----Dartanion 
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Do I have to be a great critiquer for the fun classes? If not, I'd like to judge Best Tongue Shot and Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse


----------



## Spyder

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Do I have to be a great critiquer for the fun classes? If not, I'd like to judge Best Tongue Shot and Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse


Done 


*Hunters:* 

Pony model--Judges required
Pony U/S--Judges required
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Judges required
Horse U/S--Judges required
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 

Up to 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''--Judges required
3'6 +--Judges required
*Equitation:* 

Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'3''--Judges required
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback--Judges required

*Other disciplines*
Dressage- 
Division A....--Judges required
Division B...--Judges required
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 

Best Headshot- --LauraB
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents
Best Candid- --LauraB
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion 
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider----Dartanion 
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123 --1dog3cats17rodents


----------



## Kentucky

I'll be a judge for: Fattest horse, Most Mismatched Horse and Rider, Baddest Horse, and Best Fall/ Refusal


----------



## Whipple

Sign me up to judge for:
Best Tounge Shot
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment

You got to Baddest horse before me, lol. But two is enough for me to judge.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Could you put me on for worst eq flat and No Stirrups/Bareback?

Then I'm done.
Girlscout promise.

With the move, something tells me I'm not going to get to enter any...I figure I may as well judge


----------



## kershkova

2'3'' - 2'6''
Pony model
2'9'' - 3'0'' i`ll judge these too


----------



## Spyder

*Hunters:* 

Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--Judges required
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Judges required
Horse U/S--Judges required
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 

Up to 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''--Judges required
3'6 +--Judges required
*Equitation:* 

Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'3''--Judges required
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback--Cat---Spastic_Dove

*Other disciplines*
Dressage- 
Division A....--Judges required
Division B...--Judges required
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 

Best Headshot- --LauraB
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat


If I missed anyone please advise. This is looking really good but still need judges for a few classes yet.


----------



## Whipple

Do we have to own the horse(s) if we enter one of the special classes?


----------



## Spyder

Whipple said:


> Do we have to own the horse(s) if we enter one of the special classes?


 
*Special classes:* The following classes can be English or Western and must be a photo of horse owned/ridden/leased by HF member and/or photo was taken by HF member.


----------



## Spyder

*Updated...............................*


*Hunters:* 

Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--Judges required
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Judges required
Horse U/S--Judges required
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 

Up to 3'0''--Judges required
3'3'' - 3'6''--Judges required
3'6 +--Judges required
*Equitation:* 

Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove
2'3'' - 2'6''--Judges required
2'9'' - 3'3''--Judges required
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback--Cat---Spastic_Dove

*Other disciplines*
Dressage- 
Division A....--Judges required
Division B...--Judges required
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 

Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat


----------



## Whipple

Spyder said:


> *Special classes:* The following classes can be English or Western and must be a photo of horse owned/ridden/leased by HF member and/or photo was taken by HF member.


Sorry, I didn't notice the "or". I just saw "and".


----------



## Spyder

Whipple said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice the "or". I just saw "and".


 
Those little _and_ and _or_ just slip in there don't they.....LOL:lol:


----------



## Dartanion

For the 'no iorns/bearback' class I wanted to ask if you could post an O/F picture or if it has to be a flat picture??


----------



## Spyder

Dartanion said:


> For the 'no iorns/bearback' class I wanted to ask if you could post an O/F picture or if it has to be a flat picture??


Since I may not get many pictures in this catagory I thought any bareback (flat or O/F) will be accepted and judged together. If I get at least 2 of each I can seperate them.

I will update that bit of info.


----------



## Spyder

*Hunters:* 

Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 

Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 

Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove

*Other disciplines*
Dressage- 
Division A....--Spyder
Division B...--Spyder
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 

Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat


----------



## draftlover215

Spyder, put me in to judge the equitation classes. I might as well put all those years of lessons and showing to good work. LOL


----------



## Spyder

draftlover215 said:


> Spyder, put me in to judge the equitation classes. I might as well put all those years of lessons and showing to good work. LOL


 
Done


*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder
Division B...--Spyder
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 






So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes




*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova

*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 

*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 


*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky 




And *two more judges* in the following classes.


*Hunters:* 
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston

Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
Other disciplines
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder
Division B...--Spyder


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Could I also judge Most Mismatched Horse and Rider? Thank you!

I have a question as well. I know the show starts May 15, but can we add photos after that? I have a show that weekend that I might get some pictures from.


----------



## Spyder

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Could I also judge Most Mismatched Horse and Rider? Thank you!
> 
> I have a question as well. I know the show starts May 15, but can we add photos after that? I have a show that weekend that I might get some pictures from.


 
By May 15 I mean that I was not going to open the other thread for entries until then. I was not sure how fast I would get the judges set but since they are coming in faster than I expected.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/thread-different-horse-show-picture-entries-27175/


I will give everyone until the end of May to get their pictures posted so everyone will have plenty of time to post pictures.

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder
Division B...--Spyder
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 






So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes




*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova

*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 

*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 


*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy 
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 





And *two more judges* in the following classes.


*Hunters:* 
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston

Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
Other disciplines
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder
Division B...--Spyder


----------



## Whipple

I would like to judge Artistic Shot too please!


----------



## Spyder

Whipple said:


> I would like to judge Artistic Shot too please!


 
*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder
Division B...--Spyder
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 






So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes




*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova

*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 

*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion 


*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 





And *two more judges* in the following classes.


*Hunters:* 
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston

Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
Other disciplines
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder
Division B...--Spyder


----------



## eventnwithwinston

You can also put me in for "Worst Eq. O/F"...
Im trying to think of some classes I would be good at.

Whats Dressage A and B mean. Are they just 2 dressage classes or are they both judged on specific things?


----------



## LeahKathleen

Subscribing.


----------



## Spyder

eventnwithwinston said:


> You can also put me in for "Worst Eq. O/F"...
> Im trying to think of some classes I would be good at.
> 
> Whats Dressage A and B mean. Are they just 2 dressage classes or are they both judged on specific things?


 
Dressage A would be the three simple gaits...W/T/C with no collection/extensions shown

Dressa B would be any higher level movement or collected/extended gait. So I seperated it more by level of horse/rider than just two different classes.

Why not try dressage A and worst equ. O/F ?


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Yupp I will also do Dressage A. Im just ride lower level dressage tests so I should fit in as a judge there.

Thanks!!


----------



## Spyder

eventnwithwinston said:


> Yupp I will also do Dressage A. Im just ride lower level dressage tests so I should fit in as a judge there.
> 
> Thanks!!


Sounds good.

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston
Division B...--Spyder
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 






So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes




*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova

*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 

*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston


*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat



*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 





And *two more judges* in the following classes.


*Hunters:* 
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston

Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
Other disciplines
*Dressage-* 
Division B...--Spyder


----------



## Spyder

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh 
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 






So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes




*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova

*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 

*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat



*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 





And *two more judges* in the following classes.


*Hunters:* 
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston

Horse model--Spyder
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder
3'6 +--Spyder
*Equitation:* 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh


----------



## JustDressageIt

I will take positions where needed, Spyder


----------



## wild_spot

Can I suggest a novelty class?

Horse and owner lookalike :]

Great idea, Spyder!


----------



## sweetphoenix99

awesome idea


----------



## Spyder

JustDressageIt said:


> I will take positions where needed, Spyder


I will put you in where we have only 1 judge and you are not entered.

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 






So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes




*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F
*2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt
*Jumpers:* 
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt 
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat



*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 





And *two more judges* in the following classes.



Horse U/S--Spyder


----------



## Spyder

wild_spot said:


> Can I suggest a novelty class?
> 
> Horse and owner lookalike :]


Since I have the picture thread up already I will leave this class to another competition.


----------



## wild_spot

No worries :]


----------



## CloudsMystique

Can you be riding bareback in the "Best Gallop" class? It says "under saddle," but I wasn't sure if they actually had to be wearing a saddle, or if you were just specifying that the horse had to be ridden and not loose in the pasture.


----------



## Spyder

CloudsMystique said:


> Can you be riding bareback in the "Best Gallop" class? It says "under saddle," but I wasn't sure if they actually had to be wearing a saddle, or if you were just specifying that the horse had to be ridden and not loose in the pasture.


 
Post the picture anyways and it will be the judges call if they deduct any points. 

When you post it refer to this post reply number (59) so they know I told you to go ahead and post it.


----------



## wild_spot

I may post some pictures when I get home tonight. Another question about the gallop one... Would it be ok to post a picture of me in a mounted games race? I mean I'm not in the typical gallop postion, I'm leaning down with a stick to knock down a peg...


----------



## Spyder

wild_spot said:


> I may post some pictures when I get home tonight. Another question about the gallop one... Would it be ok to post a picture of me in a mounted games race? I mean I'm not in the typical gallop postion, I'm leaning down with a stick to knock down a peg...


A gallop is a gallop. Post away.


----------



## wild_spot

Sweet :]


----------



## happygoose123

How many pictures are you alowed to enter per class?? like for just say best headshot, am i allowed to post 2 or 3 pics or just 1??


----------



## Spyder

happygoose123 said:


> How many pictures are you alowed to enter per class?? like for just say best headshot, am i allowed to post 2 or 3 pics or just 1??


 
Just 1................so pick your best shot !


----------



## CloudsMystique

Spyder said:


> Just 1................so pick your best shot !




Oops... the rules said "only 1 horse/rider combination per class," so I thought that meant you could enter more than one picture as long as it wasn't of the same horse. Sorry about that! I'll go back and edit now.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Wait... I can't edit it. Should I just repost it or what?


----------



## happygoose123

lol yea thats what i though, i got confused cause some ppl were putting 2 or 3 pics of different horses so i didnt know. thanks!!


----------



## wild_spot

Oops, I did that too!


----------



## Spyder

Should have made it clearer. 1 picture horse/rider combination mainly was referring to the classes where there has to be a rider/horse combination (ie equitation under saddle). This means that there should only be 1 picture of you on the same horse.

In classes like head shots there should be only 1 picture of 1 horse however since this is early in the competition and it is my error for this competition _I will allow more than 1 picture for all classes but no more than 3 and they MUST be of different horses_.

All other rules still apply


----------



## happygoose123

oh cool ill post more later haha


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Spyder, if you still need it, I'll do:

*Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion*

*x*


----------



## Spyder

ohmyitschelle said:


> Spyder, if you still need it, I'll do:
> 
> *Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123 *
> *Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion *
> *Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion*
> 
> *x*


 
Thanks and done.

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes


*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F
*2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt
*Jumpers:* 
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt 
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat


And *two more judges* in the following classes.

Horse U/S--Spyder


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I wouldn't mind judging A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words, if you don't mind.


----------



## Spyder

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I wouldn't mind judging A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words, if you don't mind.


 
*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes


*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F
*2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt
*Jumpers:* 
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt 
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen


And *two more judges* in the following classes.

Horse U/S--Spyder 

I am surprised that no one want to do the Horse US. This is simply like an equitation except we are looking at the horse in motion under saddle. More in a hunter frame.


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Sign me up for Horse US. I have read and looked at too many pictures in Practical Horseman and Pony Club. I should be fine... haha

Thanks!


----------



## Spyder

eventnwithwinston said:


> Sign me up for Horse US. I have read and looked at too many pictures in Practical Horseman and Pony Club. I should be fine... haha
> 
> Thanks!


 
Thanks

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes


*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F
*2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston 
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt 
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Welcome!


----------



## juju

Okay - i will do 
Pony: 
2'0 -2'3"
2'3'' - 2'6''
2'9'' - 3'0''
Horse U/S


Jumpers: 
Up to 3'0''
3'3'' - 3'6''
3'6 +
Equitation: 
2'9'' - 3'3''
3'6 +
Best Gallop 

Thank you!


----------



## Spyder

juju said:


> Okay - i will do
> Pony:
> 2'0 -2'3"
> 2'3'' - 2'6''
> 2'9'' - 3'0''
> Horse U/S
> 
> 
> Jumpers:
> Up to 3'0''
> 3'3'' - 3'6''
> 3'6 +
> Equitation:
> 2'9'' - 3'3''
> 3'6 +
> Best Gallop
> 
> Thank you!


 
Thanks 

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt--juju
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston--juju
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder--juju
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215--juju 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt--juju
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat--juju
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes


*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
*Dressage-* 
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Add me for Best Head Shot... 

And Cutest Picture!


----------



## Spyder

eventnwithwinston said:


> Add me for Best Head Shot...
> 
> And Cutest Picture!


THANKS

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt--juju
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston--juju
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder--juju
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215--juju 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt--juju
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat--juju
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes


*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
*Dressage-* 
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
*Special classes:* 
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen


----------



## Whipple

I'll do best candid too. ;-)


----------



## Spyder

Whipple said:


> I'll do best candid too. ;-)


THANKS

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt--juju
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston--juju
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder--juju
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215--juju 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt--juju
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat--juju
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen--Whipple
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes


*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
*Dressage-* 
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit


----------



## ohmyitschelle

What would you need to have knowledge in for Equitation on the flat Sypder?
x


----------



## Spyder

ohmyitschelle said:


> What would you need to have knowledge in for Equitation on the flat Sypder?
> x


 
This would be judging the riders position on the horse in whatever gait is presented. The judges should be a little tougher on any picture at walk but how the overall picture looks and taking the leg/seat/body position is what should be looked for and how they would be effective on that horse.

What about the horse or pony model ? That is a side view (hopefully) of the horse and you are judging its conformation.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Oh goodness.
Hm.
I'm not sure I have the best knowledge for that either... I can determine basic conformation faults... but if no one else offers, I'll take that one on Sypder! 
x


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Every time I post I find a new category I can help you with... 

I can also do Pony U/S. (I love ponies!!) haha


----------



## Spyder

ohmyitschelle....I am going to put you with pony model. That should be a fun class as ponies are a hardy animals and pony halter would be easier than horse halter (model...same thing)


THANKS

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova---ohmyitschelle
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt--eventnwithwinston
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt--juju
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston--juju
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder--juju
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215--juju 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt--juju
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat--juju
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes


*Hunters:* 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
*Dressage-* 
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
*Special classes:* 
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen


----------



## eventnwithwinston

This is the last one I will be signing up for haha.
Horse Model...

Thanks


----------



## Spyder

eventnwithwinston said:


> This is the last one I will be signing up for haha.
> Horse Model...
> 
> Thanks


 
LOL

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova---ohmyitschelle
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt--eventnwithwinston
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt--juju
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt--eventnwithwinston
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston--juju
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder--juju
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215--juju 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt--juju
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat--juju
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents--Whipple
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy--Whipple
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--Whipple 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes

*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
*Dressage-* 
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
*Special classes:* 
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Oh goodness.
So little classes left to fill so we can get this "show" completed.
x


----------



## Spyder

ohmyitschelle said:


> Oh goodness.
> So little classes left to fill so we can get this "show" completed.
> x


 
Don't worry. I can work with 2 judges. 


I would prefer 3 but it will still go forward with 2 or even 1.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Well that's a relief I was thinking oh no, Sypder's gone to all this effort!
When do we all have to start judging hun?
x


----------



## Spyder

ohmyitschelle said:


> Well that's a relief I was thinking oh no, Sypder's gone to all this effort!
> When do we all have to start judging hun?
> x


 
What I do is take the pictures already posted and on say Word make my comments for each picture and what picture it belongs to and then when the contest closes on May 31 ( may allow a couple extra days) most of my work is done.

To judge all the pictures from the beginning (esp if you are judging a lot of classes) can be daunting.

Each picture should have a short remark on why you like it or feel it is not quite there (in a positive manner) and a score from 0 to 100. 100 being the very best score.

I will allow a couple of weeks for all the scores to come in and I will take the scores for each picture...divide it by the number of judges judging and come up with a medium score.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Is May 31 the designated end for this contest?


----------



## Spyder

LeahKathleen said:


> Is May 31 the designated end for this contest?


 
Yes................


----------



## LeahKathleen

All right. Just double checking. I need to update my picture folders with the new posts. :]


----------



## Spyder

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova---ohmyitschelle
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt--eventnwithwinston
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt--juju
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt--eventnwithwinston
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston--juju
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder--juju
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215--juju 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt--juju
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat--juju
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--1dog3cats17rodents--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes

*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
*Dressage-* 
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
*Special classes:* 
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen 
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Spider, maybe you could post the classes that only have 1 entry in the picture thread, so that people can try to add theirs and not have the class eliminated


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Sorry to double post, but can I be removed from Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse, sorry I found a funny picture for that. I'd be happy to take Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment instead. If you'd rather I didn't change so late in the game, I don't mind staying, I'd juyst prefer to switch


----------



## Spyder

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Sorry to double post, but can I be removed from Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse, sorry I found a funny picture for that. I'd be happy to take Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment instead. If you'd rather I didn't change so late in the game, I don't mind staying, I'd juyst prefer to switch


 
Easily done.

*Hunters:* 
Pony model--Cat--kershkova---ohmyitschelle
Pony U/S--LeahKathleen--JustDressageIt--eventnwithwinston
*Pony O/F*
2'0 -2'3"---eventnwithwinston--JustDressageIt--juju
2'6" + ----StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire 
Horse model--Spyder--JustDressageIt--eventnwithwinston
Horse U/S--Spyder---eventnwithwinston--juju
2'3'' - 2'6''--kershkova--Spyder--juju
2'9'' - 3'0''--kershkova--JustDressageIt--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''+---StarFeesh---kershkova---horseoffire
*Jumpers:* 
Up to 3'0''--Dartanion--Spyder--juju
3'3'' - 3'6''--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
3'6 +--Spyder--JustDressageIt--juju
*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
2'9'' - 3'3''--Dartanion--draftlover215--juju 
3'6 +----------StarFeesh--JustDressageIt--juju
No stirrups/bareback (flat or O/F)--Cat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
*Dressage-* 
Division A....--Spyder--eventnwithwinston--Justdressageit
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
Best Gallop--- Spastic_Dove--Cat--juju
Worst Eq O/F---StarFeesh---Dartanion--eventnwithwinston
Worst Eq Flat---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique--Spastic_Dove 
Worst Form O/F Horse---StarFeesh---Dartanion---Cloudsmystique 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Special classes:* 
Best Headshot- --LauraB--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Cutest Picture---ChingazMyBoy--LeahKathleen--eventnwithwinston
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy
Best Funny Ears---ChingazMyBoy--happygoose123--ohmyitschelle
Baddest Horse---ChingazMyBoy---Dartanion--Kentucky 
A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words---Dartanion -- Cat--1dog3cats17rodents
Biggest Crusty---StarFeesh---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Best Fall/Refusal---StarFeesh---Dartanion--Kentucky 
Old School Division---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--ohmyitschelle 
Fattest Horse---Dartanion--Cat--Kentucky
Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment---Spastic_Dove---Dartanion--1dog3cats17rodents 
Most Mismatched Horse and Rider---Dartanion--Kentucky--1dog3cats17rodents
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--Cat 

So as it stands now we could use at *one more judge* in the following classes

*Equitation:* 
Eq on the flat---Spastic_Dove--draftlover215
2'3'' - 2'6''--LeahKathleen--draftlover215
*Other disciplines*
Cross-Country---Cloudsmystique--eventnwithwinston
*Dressage-* 
Division B...--Spyder--Justdressageit
*Special classes:* 
Best Candid- --LauraB--LeahKathleen 
Best Tongue Shot- --LauraB--1dog3cats17rodents
Artistic Shot---Spastic_Dove---ChingazMyBoy
Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse---happygoose123--Cat



> Spider, maybe you could post the classes that only have 1 entry in the picture thread, so that people can try to add theirs and not have the class eliminated


I think I can do that tomorrow


----------

